# What type of material can I put around my Wood Burning Stove?



## kiowa (Mar 5, 2010)

We are remodeling our kitchen and our wood stove happens to be in it! It is an old Timberline (30" square) and is our primary heat source through the winter. It currently sits on brick with brick on the back wall and side wall. We wanted to replace the brick with slate tile, but our contractor said he thinks that the constant heating and cooling (expanding & contracting) will effect the grout and slate where it will chip off and may lose integrity. He thought maybe a dry stacked stone. This is confusing because I see pictures all the time of wood stoves with slate tile. What is safe to use for a wood stove surround? Is slate tile (or any tile) not a good idea to use?


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2010)

Of course you probably know that your hearth needs to have the proper R value and clearances for whatever you build it out of . . . so I won't mention that here . . . although I kind of, just did.

As for the slate . . . no problem. I'm on Year 2 with slate on my hearth . . . and I'm thinking of putting slate on the back walls. I have seen a bit of minor chipping on the sharply defined edge of some of the slate tile, but no cracking and no pieces have loosened up. My hearth gets used and abused so the fact that one or two stones where I lay down tools or firewood do not have nicely defined edges any more in a few places is not a big deal . . . I figure it adds character. If you do go with slate make sure you get the right product . . . I would not recommend going with any glues or similar adhesives.


----------



## vvvv (Mar 5, 2010)

A reflective surface such as bright white or shiny silver reflects the radiant heat from the stove & out to the room better.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

Whas' up Cozy. I'm heating with a Timberline also. Do you have the bottom and rear heat shield? They help alot. Fabbing partial or full side shields would be pretty simple, the box is easily weldable.


----------



## kiowa (Mar 6, 2010)

Love my Timberline! I do have the bottom and rear shields in place - factory. I love the loooong burns I get overnight. And the fact that I just got a load of Orange Osage from Kansas.......   
A rare burn in Colorado.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 6, 2010)

Slate works very well as long as it is installed correctly.


----------



## kiowa (Mar 6, 2010)

Any tips on a correct installation? Contractor thinks grout will start to fall out due to heating and contracting....


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2010)

Slate should work fine as long as the underlayment is rigid and properly done. But you also might consider any of the world of ceramic tiles out there. Some mimic stone textures quite nicely. Check out Marazzi Imperial Slate for example. If you do chose slate, get a high quality stone, not the cheapy stuff sold at the big box stores. Often this is Vermont or Brazilian slate. 

For more information ask at the JohnBridge tile forum:
http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=1

here's a fireplace project done in slate:
http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70859&highlight=slate+grout&page=2

Marrazi tile:
http://www.marazzitile.com/series/imperial_slate
http://www.marazzitile.com/series/stone-collection
http://www.marazzitile.com/series/le_pietre


----------



## elmoleaf (Mar 8, 2010)

For what it's worth, my old fireplace hearth extension was slate set in a mortar bed on a couple of courses of brick at the perimeter.
It was 40 years old when I removed it, and had no cracking or problems with the slate. 
I'd do some research on slate installation details for your situation and then discuss your ideas with the contractor.


----------

